# 1969 tempest outer diff bearing install questions



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

my pinion seal leaks. the axle seals appeared to be leaking. I thoughtI had to remove the axles to replace the outer seals. found out there are no seals. the bearings are sealed. but they leak grease for 50 years. decided to replace them anyway. Looks like they are pressed on and a steel ring presses on after them. looks simple enough. any advice?

Also, read the service manual on replacing pinion seal. I'm laying under the car to do this. how much force (torque?) will it take to loosen and remove the yoke.

any advice is welcome.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pssssst
the seal is in the axle tube ,....

ST


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

oh!

so what about replacing the pinion seal how much torque is required to break it free


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1969 tempest custom s said:


> oh!
> 
> so what about replacing the pinion seal how much torque is required to break it free


Never done it, but from what I read, you want to make a mark on the pinion nut and pinion shaft. Why? The pinion has a "crush sleeve" and it is also what defines the pinion teeth depth into the ring gear. Screw that up and you may have funny noises or wear out the gears where they mesh. So you want to have a carefully placed mark on the 2 pieces so you can tighten the pinion nut back to the same exact spot.

No expert by any means, so you can do additional research to verify this. Might be something to take to a professional shop or dealer.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pressing the bearing off the axle can be difficult even with a press. Definitely can't do this at home unless you have the right equipment. I'm with PJ, best done by a shop.


----------

